# screen printer in the Milwaukee, Wisconsin area



## ayomidejpw (Feb 20, 2011)

I live in Milwaukee and I am in the midst of starting my own children's clothing line. I was wondering if anyone can give me any names of a reputable screen printer in the area or close to Milwaukee. Looking to get tees and totes printed. Would be great if they did embroidery also but if not that's cool.


----------



## thumbsuprod (Oct 21, 2011)

Thumbs up printing 414-588-1776


----------



## STCommodities (Mar 19, 2010)

S&T Screen Printing - Chicago Area
Free delivery
630-827-9373


----------



## Mr.Tee (Jan 23, 2008)

ayomidejpw said:


> I live in Milwaukee and I am in the midst of starting my own children's clothing line. I was wondering if anyone can give me any names of a reputable screen printer in the area or close to Milwaukee. Looking to get tees and totes printed. Would be great if they did embroidery also but if not that's cool.


My company, Fresh T-Shirt Co. 414.215.9796


----------

